# Valentines Day is coming and you know what that means!



## Watcheye (Jan 21, 2010)

Hes been decked out with roses much to his dismay.




:OKinteresting



I dont know if you can tell but he is kind of raising eyebrows at me. The scanner blew out the shading so I may have to use a darker color. I can not decide what color to make the ribbon. I was thinking purple or green like the stem of the rose. What do you think?


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 21, 2010)

wow

you have some talent

I love your work.

I hope someday you will have time to make me one.





ribbon purple


----------



## Watcheye (Jan 21, 2010)

MBhorses said:


> wow you have some talent
> 
> I love your work.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!! I was thinking purple myself. Its a good Valentine color. I thought maybe green as it is in the rose stem but I think purple probably is the best. I pm'd you a little while back. My box is full again as I am lousy with it but I think I gave my other email address.


----------



## Reble (Jan 21, 2010)

While another great job your doing. How do you keep up with them all.





Yes purple or green sounds good to me.


----------



## dreaminmini (Jan 22, 2010)

Love it!! He is too adorable. Love the expression on his face!! Get crackin' with those cards already!!!


----------



## ShaunaL (Jan 22, 2010)

Love it!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 22, 2010)

What do I think? I think he's absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Watcheye (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you! I love doing the holiday pictures



It can definitely be a challenge to keep up with the drawings but its a little easier to do mine as I know the horses well. Either way its a lot of fun!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 29, 2010)

Okay - where's the final one? I was checking to see what colors were voted and how it turned out!?!? LOL

Finish it yet? Can't wait to see the final


----------



## hafpints (Jan 29, 2010)

Katie I think that they should be blue for 1st place.

April


----------



## markadoodle (Feb 15, 2010)

finished??


----------



## Watcheye (Feb 16, 2010)

I did color the ribbon. Sorry the scanner was down and Ive been at work a LOT this week. Ill try to post it later tonight if I can. =D


----------



## barnbum (Feb 17, 2010)

LOVE IT!!


----------

